# Tengo que hacer un proyecto ¿que puedo hacer?



## elwebeador (Sep 13, 2006)

Holas amigos foreros, soy novato y ps lo primero que quiero hacer es saludar a toda la comunidad y felicitar por la pagina que se ve muy buena, antes buscaba foros de electronica y nunca me cruce con este. Veran, tengo que hacer un proyecto final relacionado con todo lo que es Circuiteria digital(curso de circuitos digitales 2) que este relacionado con todo esto de Flip flops, registros, contadores ¿podrian decirme mas o menos que podria hacer?
Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme


----------



## Gatillero (Sep 16, 2006)

podrias especificar los temas que viste ??
asi noms por decir algo cosa que no me gusta yo recuerdo que el primer proyecto que hice en la universidad relacionado a digitales fue un reloj con alarma, usando buffers, contadores ,y una epprom (que era un decodificador de binario a bcd), en si era algo muy sencillo 
y tal vez hable de mas sin saber cuales temas has visto


----------

